# Missing Baylee



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

My wife and I are missing our old girl Baylee. She taught us a lot, mostly patience.

We rescued her by way of Golden Retriever Freedom Rescue in Denver. She was just about 8 when we rescued her. Her first 7 years of life was full of neglect from what we had been told. She had pretty much been left in a dog run with no socialization and no attention. She got cancer and her owners wanted to put her down. The vet talked them into letting a rescue take her as it was very treatable.

GRINN had her treated and had her for about a year before transferring her to GRFR in Denver, hoping to find her a home faster than they could.

Baylee was a handful at first, weighing very close to 100lbs. She could just about drag you where ever she wanted to go. She picked up on heel pretty quick though, I think she may have been taught it at some time before and just forgot it. We got her weight down to 85lbs. She did very good at that weight.

Poor Baylee missed out on a lot of what a Golden is all about. She didn't know how to play or swim. We tried our best to get her to swim, what a sight that was. Splashing about. The only thing she really liked as far as play wise, was her Kongs. She had the toughest jaws of any dog I've been around. If she got a kleenex, it was impossible to get it out. She chewed through 1 red kong and 2 black kongs. We'd get one of the nyla bone mint chews for breath (she loved that cat poop), and she'd finish it in minutes.

She came to work with me everyday, when we lost her, I couldn't get anything done at work. 

Unfortunately I don't have any digital photos of Baylee, besides one from her last day, which I will not share. I'll have to scan a few in when I get the chance and update this post.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't wait for you to get with Debles, as she thinks she knew your Baylee when she was with GRINN. Small, small world. I'm so sorry for your loss but feel so blessed that you have joined here and have rescued a new sweetheart. We always love to share stories of all our furbabies, those that are here and those that have gone before. There is always someone with a shoulder to cry on and ears to listen.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Baylee absolutely loved car rides. As soon as I got my keys she was ready to go. We have a small creek running through the 20 acres we have and she'd always try to "escape" down to the creek. 

She was a great dog that always was by my side. I do web development work so I travel into town to work out of my parents basement to get a faster internet connection. She laid down behind my chair most of the day just to keep me company, as I don't see anybody else during the day except my parents at noon. She was a great companion.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Poor Baylee missed out on a lot of what a Golden is all about. .


Not Really~She was able to finally give her unconditional love and was blessed to have had you in her life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan, I am sure it is the same Baylee! I wish I could get my friend on the phone (it's busy)because she won't believe it! We were just talking about Baylee the other day.

I know she loved food!!!! My friend got her weight down while in GRRIN and then we heard the foster in Denver let her weight go back up. I think she had more than one foster home in Denver. I'll have to ask my friend for sure how long she fostered her but I think it was almost two years!
I also remember she didn't know how to play. We'd try with all the dogs there to get her to fetch or play but she just wanted to hang out with us. 
My Gunner who was a pup then became somewhat dog aggressive to dogs he doesn't know, but he has always gotten along with my friend's goldens and Baylee.

I am so very sorry to hear she has gone to the Bridge. I look forward to seeing pictures of her. I am so very glad she had a home with such loving people for four years.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have any pictures? We'd love to see Baylee and Kylee!!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Do you have any pictures? We'd love to see Baylee and Kylee!!


Kylee has a post in the pictures forum.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Kylee has a post in the pictures forum.


I just saw Kylee's pics she's very pretty. We'd love pics of Baylee too, when you can....


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Debles, your right, she absolutely loved her food. It took me quite a while to train her to sit and stay while I fed her. GRFR let us know that the guy that was fostering her in Denver did let her get pretty heavy again...along with a few other things we were not impressed with and took a little time to break.

One thing she did like to play was tug. She played it with my sister's dog a little. She always wanted to play tug with us. We didn't play it that much, as we could never win. It was a struggle to remind her she wasn't alpha. She knew her place with me, but she kind of pushed my wife around.

I believe having her, will make us much much better owners for Kylee.

I believe it was your friend that Crate trained her and that was so nice. She loved her crate and it made our job of helping her lose weight so much easier when we knew she wasn't sneaking anything she couldn't have.

The very first full day we had Baylee, I was taking her into to town and she ate one of those synthetic chamois samples they give away at malls. They're about 4 inches by 4 inches. We went straight to the vet. He gave her all kinds of stuff to get her to throw up and she wouldn't do it. He'd never seen a dog not throw up from the stuff. When he found out she was 8, he said it's probably not the first time she's eaten unedible things and to just watch her. 4 days later she passed it. This last year, she managed to eat 3 socks. We didn't know she ate them until she passed them. All of them were $6 a pair socks of my wifes and none of them out of the same pair. So my wife has 3 unmatched socks to remember Baylee with.

I know your friend cared for Baylee quite a bit, so let her know that Baylee went very quickly. Baylee had acted like nothing was wrong, until it was seriously wrong. The last night she got sick and I got her in as the first appointment at the vet in the morning. She was very week, blood work showed it was her kidneys. I couldn't get over how fast she went, I took her back to the vet the first thing in the afternoon to take car of her last need and it was probably the hardest thing I've ever done. 
She rests in a tree patch overlooking the creek she loved to play in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dannyra*

Dannyra:

I am so SORRY about Baylee. It is probably safe to say that almost all of us on this forum know your pain.

Baylee will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you and congratulations on Kylee. Going to find her picture now!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

*Picture Update*

This is the only picture I have with me at work. For some reason I think it's right after my wife and I got back from Hawaii.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She certainly looks happy! You gave her the best years she ever had, so don't fret that she didn't have enough goodness in her life, she did. She had you and your wife. My Sam failed very quickly too. I'm glad it happened that way. If I knew he was as sick as he was, I wouldn't have enjoyed him, I'd have worried and fretted over him constantly and he'd have sensed something was wrong. My image of Sam is eating fish my husband was cleaning with his tail wagging enthusiastically. That was Thursday night. On Monday morning we helped him to the Bridge.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan, I just want to say that you are a very good writer. Through your examples, Baylee is extra-real to me. I am sorry for your loss of her. It is amazing that you and Debles have Baylee as a connection.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dan, 

I PM'd you with my friend's email address. She and I were remembering Baylee together.
She ate kleenex like crazy and loved everything white for some reason! That's why she liked socks! LOL! We talked about how much she loved cars too. If they went for a walk and happened to go by a car where someone had the door open, she'd try to get in! She adored car rides like you said!
That is a great picture of her. She was a sweetheart. I'm so glad she had 4 happy years with you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a loving tribute for a loving girl. I love that picture of her with her leis. She looked like the sweetest girl. 
She may have had a bad start in life but the last years that she was with you is what she will always remember. The good wipes out the bad. Being loved and spoiled by everyone in the rescues and your home overrode anything that happened in her previous home. 
It is just so amazing that someone met her before you and got to share in her love and funny antics.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about your Baylee. In Dec 2002 we had 3 full goldens and not in the market for a 4th dog. But our neighbors across the street who did volunteer work for the tiny rescue here in our small town told us there was a dog at the shelter, a golden mix, right at a year old, that would be perfect for us. We said no. That night they showed up wit aady from the rescue.....and the dog. We learned she had been one hour from being gassed at the county pound. Each gas day the local rescue goes and takes 3-4 dogs it thinks they can find homes for and honey had been snatched in Nov. One look into those huge brown eyes, one lick from that pink tongue and we were goners. We adopted her Dec. 7, 2002 and also made that her official 1st birthday.

Ten months later, oct. 16, 2003, we lost our just turned 4 year old golden boy, Hunter to Proheart6, the 6 month injectable heartworm preventative. His littermate sister went into a depression and it took honey (so named because hubby said shelooked like she was made of spun honey) to get kayCee out of the depression.

We lost Buck May 15, 2007 to heart attack. He was 12 yrs. 3 mons old. Then May 25 of this year i lost my sweet kayCee. She was 8 yrs. 9 mon old and cancer took her. Honey did go into a depression, but is doing fine now. And she is always near me. She has been so loving all these years and we think she realizes we "saved her" not oce, but twie--she had heartworms when we adopted her and we had to have her treated. These rescue dogs are somthing else. This monring she had a dental and a tumor removed from her chest, but my vet feels the tumor is just a totally fatty tumor and no cancer at all. I was on the floor with her when she was hallucinating when coming around, terrified of something we couldn't see. i held her and toalked to her. Tonight she is just fine.

Your girl was beautif and you gave her life meaning, love and attention abounded. That is what is important. She got her dessert at the end, the best saved for her last years.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your Baylee - it sounds as if she well and truly fell on her paws when she found her final forever home.

Run free and sleep softly Baylee


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

Baylee sounds great. Sorry for her having to pass.

I was given this poem 30 years ago by my Aunt after the passing of my first dog Stormy. It meant alot to me then but became very dear to me after the passing of my Scooby just this past Easter. 
Hope it helps you as it did me.


*A Dog for Jesus*

I wish someone had given Jesus a dog.
As loyal and loving as mine.
To sleep by His manger and gaze in His eyes
And adore Him for being divine.

As our Lord grew to manhood His faithful dog,
Would have followed Him all through the day.
While He preached to the crowds and made the sick well
And knelt in the garden to pray.
It is sad to remember that Christ went away.
To face death alone and apart.
With no tender dog following close behind,
To comfort its Master's Heart.
And when Jesus rose on that Easter morn,
How happy He would have been,
As His dog kissed His hand and barked it's delight,
For The One who died for all men.

Well, the Lord has a dog now, I just sent Him mine,
The old pal so dear to me.
And I smile through my tears on this first day alone,
Knowing they're in eternity.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

